# A Chip off the old Block!



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

My son had to make a visual aide for his Forestry final.

He grabbed the extruded foam, Sculptamold, ground cover, Liquitex gloss medium, and the tree materials, and voila! Not a model railroad layout, but a nice weekend's work. (Sorry about the photo quality).


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Yay!:appl:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just make a place for it and drop it into the layout, he's done all the work!


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Looks great! Definitely top shelf work. Should help him get a good grade.

Mark


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

I suppose Paul Bunyan or a guy with a chain saw would not be good!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Bwells said:


> I suppose Paul Bunyan or a guy with a chain saw would not be good!


Actually, the trees are all removable, so they could show the effects of selective logging.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Just make a place for it and drop it into the layout, he's done all the work!


I am actually seriously considering that.


----------

